# Australian Citizenship: Timeframe



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Evening All ! 

Just wondering about the actual timeframe of Australian citizenship processing ? 

How long between application and test date ? 

How long between the test date and the confirmation ? 

I know that the website says 60 calendar days but that just could be generic similar to residency application. 

I'm not too worried about the ceremony since my local council is Sydney CBD and l heard from a lovely lady at the council that they don't have many people for conferral anyway. 

So, if you could share your experience, I think I can work out an average processing time. 

Cheers, Kangaroo.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Evening All !
> 
> Just wondering about the actual timeframe of Australian citizenship processing ?
> 
> ...


I believe some of the members are already citizen. I was hoping they would share their experience. Anyways, Thanks to those who viewed my question


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Evening All !
> 
> Just wondering about the actual timeframe of Australian citizenship processing ?
> 
> ...


Bud, there is no specific time frame for the visa. Some of us got the visa in 1 week, 3 months and others even 3 years. Since it dependants upon many factors. Liek Assessment, IELTS, EOI, Invitation, application, PCC, MCC etc. My cons said, it should be done in 10months time.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Bud, there is no specific time frame for the visa. Some of us got the visa in 1 week, 3 months and others even 3 years. Since it dependants upon many factors. Liek Assessment, IELTS, EOI, Invitation, application, PCC, MCC etc. My cons said, it should be done in 10months time.


Did you even read his question and understand it? He is asking about Citizenship not PR.


----------

